# Apache 2 in portage... when?

## Tuxisuau

Not a long time ago somebody pointed something about he had made apache2 ebuilds.

Why aren't they in portage?

Apache 2 was declared stable from apache.org guys long time ago... shouldn't we have, at least, masked apache2 ebuilds for those people who want it?

----------

## Scandium

hm it'll take years until apache 1.3.x is gone but I agree (although I wouldn't have a use for it  :Wink:  )

When I read the topic, I thought I answer "Take a look wether it is masked or not" but you already said it isn't in the list of masked packages...

A (masked) apache2 would be nice, indeed

----------

## cyc

should be a second port, like fBSD does it. in my tests apache2 took 40% less of memory, so some should definitively be in need of it

----------

## trapni

I want it! I want it! I want it! I want it!

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

Christian Parpart.

----------

## cyc

*g*

----------

## Nitro

Apache2 by itself is great (faster, new features, less of a hog), but introducing Apache2 to portage brings with it many problems.  First, a good deal of modules aren't completely ready for Apache2, php being one.  It may work, but there are "issues" still.

If you've looked at the Apache 1.3 ebuilds, they are very customized to make adding DSO modules nearly seemless.  This means we have to re-port all those to Apache2.

Nevertheless, If you *really* want it, various ebuilds have been submitted @ https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4082

If you want to serve static pages Apache2 is great, doing some fancy stuff you might run in to problems.

----------

## Scandium

I heard of the php issues, too.

Do you know about the status of mod_perl + apache2 ?

----------

## Nitro

 *Scandium wrote:*   

> I heard of the php issues, too.
> 
> Do you know about the status of mod_perl + apache2 ?

 

Apache2 + mod_perl is even more iffy.  I tried it awhile back, but don't remember if it worked or not.  You can grab a snapshot @ http://cvs.apache.org/snapshots/modperl-2.0/

----------

## xpender

Apache2? Yes  :Exclamation: 

But please, not using of Apache 1.3 "apache" ebuild Package.

Save ebuilds to net-www/apache2.

And all other files in another directory that Apache 1.3 for running Apache 1.3 and Apache 2 with different Ports at the self time.  :Cool: 

----------

## trapni

 *Nitro wrote:*   

> If you want to serve static pages Apache2 is great, doing some fancy stuff you might run in to problems.

 Well, no. I want to server our XML pages (using XSLT) and using my very self written XML Publishing Framework for Apache2. And I can't agree for downgrading  :Wink:  The API in Apache2 is much clearer that the one Apache/1.3.x provides....

Greets,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## cyc

php works for now, but you need to take the cvs-snapshot

----------

## Ard Righ

 *cyc wrote:*   

> php works for now, but you need to take the cvs-snapshot

 

 Joy!

----------

